# Engineering code for PCB design



## kadanpoocha (Sep 29, 2010)

I have experience in printed circuit board(PCB) design, multilayers with ball grid area. I also have experience in designing scoring and routing programs for CNC machiense. I am trying to resubmit my work experience sheet in NY. I have to show two years of engineering experience using U S codes

Can someone tell me what is the code for this or where can I find this info?

Thank you

Kadanpoocha


----------



## DK PE (Sep 30, 2010)

kadanpoocha said:


> I have experience in printed circuit board(PCB) design, multilayers with ball grid area. I also have experience in designing scoring and routing programs for CNC machiense. I am trying to resubmit my work experience sheet in NY. I have to show two years of engineering experience using U S codesCan someone tell me what is the code for this or where can I find this info?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Kadanpoocha


I'm a bit confused by your question as it appears you have experience in this area but then are asking for "what codes apply"? What codes do you use for your daily design activities?

For PCB design in my experience I would call them ground rules but you could maybe stretch them to "codes". For example, if you have a PCB with 120V or 240V mains power, do you have to keep a separation from those traces to ground? I believe these are specified in IPC codes but you would have to check. Another "code" is if I ask you to design a trace that will have a characteristic impedance of 75 ohms, what rules would you apply. Other ground rules are "keep" out areas for fasteners. What codes govern the trace/trace spacings for your designs. In this area, it sounds like you may have to incorporate "code" rather loosely as you may not be able to quote for example NEC.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 30, 2010)

You may want to check out the IEEE Codes and Standards. A quick Google search turned up this...



> The IEEE 1149.1 standard defines test logic that can be included in an integrated circuit to provide standardized approaches to — testing the interconnections between integrated circuits once they have been assembled onto a printed circuit board or other substrate;
> 
> — testing the integrated circuit itself; and
> 
> — observing or modifying circuit activity during the component's normal operation.


I would be careful about quoting Codes that you don't actually use, though. Licensure boards tend to look down on people who make up or exaggerate experience.


----------



## kadanpoocha (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks for reply.

I found IEEE codes for the PCB design, now I am looking for computer networking codes.

Anyone know the codes uses for netwoking?

Thank You

kadanpoocha


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 14, 2010)

kadanpoocha said:


> Thanks for reply.I found IEEE codes for the PCB design, now I am looking for computer networking codes.
> 
> Anyone know the codes uses for netwoking?
> 
> ...


Those are the IEEE 802.xx codes. 802.10 is wired and 802.11 is wireless...I believe.


----------



## speedyox (Oct 18, 2010)

IPC publishes (even more prevalent) standards for Printed Circuit design, manufacture, and testing as well. www.ipc.org


----------

